# May need extra help for this up coming storm



## RAW Details (Jan 15, 2009)

The contractor i sub for just contacted me asking if i knew anyone else with a truck that was looking for some work this coming storm. The lots would be located in the Oak Brooke,IL area. Im willing to help u guys out if u are hard working. my rep with this company is very important to me. please PM me or call me for more info 847-809-6072 Bob


----------



## PopsWinterSnow (Feb 1, 2011)

We have up to 4 trucks and 8 drivers available for snow removal. We are willing to travel from Indianapolis with some type of guarentee that we will be able to work atleast 8-10 hours daily per truck/driver. Call me at 317-513-2077 or we can call you if you would like.

Thanks,
Pop's Winter Warriors Snow Removal
Deana Florence


----------



## lawnproslawncar (Dec 9, 2007)

Call me, located in central WI. Need some sort of guarantee of work and pay.
I can bring a F350 W/ 9.2 VXT, snow blowers, and possibly a skid with bucket. 

Thanks,
Joe Anderson

715-412-0909.


----------



## mfalbo (Jan 11, 2009)

Located in Lockport give me a txt if you need help.. 630-768-8061 Mike


----------



## jryden145 (Sep 29, 2006)

I can come down to help. 715.614.9739 cell

J


----------



## RAW Details (Jan 15, 2009)

sorry guys i lost my phone in the snow tuesday night. i coulda got all of u guys working. we were down 6trucks by wednesday. i got in over 60hrs. once again sorry guys


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

RAW Details;1229577 said:


> sorry guys i lost my phone in the snow tuesday night. i coulda got all of u guys working. we were down 6trucks by wednesday. i got in over 60hrs. once again sorry guys


well if you still need help give a callThumbs Up


----------



## kingf350 (Dec 16, 2010)

wish i was closer and had a plow.....


----------

